# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Sport gebruiken voor het bevestigen van stress/depressie?

## johan26

Kan sport gebruikt worden om te testen of je depressief bent?

De fijne effecten van het gelukshormoon bèta endorfine kennen we allemaal. Dit stofje komt vrij bij een aantal bezigheden in onze vrije tijd, zoals bijvoorbeeld een rondje hardlopen in het bos of een gezellig gesprek tijdens het avondeten. Op die momenten kunnen onze hersenen zich even helemaal ontspannen. Maar bèta endorfine doet nog meer.Onder andere tijdens het sporten komt het gelukshormoon bèta endorfine vrij. Dit geeft de sporter een opgewekt en voldaan gevoel.

Kun je nu stellen dat als je depressief bent en gaat sporten, dat wanneer je je goed voelt tijdens- en na het sporten dat je dus depressief bent? 

Wat is jullie mening hierover?

----------


## Petra717

Ik denk niet dat je door middel van sporten kan testen of je depressief bent... 
wel vind ik dat sporten kan meedingen om je te ontspannen, de stress van je af te sporten en even de gedachten op "nul".. Waarna je na het sporten anders kan kijken naar de stresssituatie.. Sporten kan in mijn ogen ook meedingen om depressie te verminderen. Als je depressief bent heb je o.a. last van negatieve gedachten (gebaseerd op onrealistische gevoelens/ kijk) en laag zelfbeeld, niet assertief en vermoeidheid... Sporten geeft het geluks hormoon vrij zoals hierboven word beschreven... Door te sporten krijgt men eventje energie, hoewel het ook energie kost. Sporten geeft veel mensen ook een gevoel van voldoening en vrijheid.. bij depressieve mensen kan dat gevoel een positieve werking hebben. Het gevoel dat je iets kunt doen, wat ook nog leuk is en dat je er toe doet is gewoon fijn! 

groetjes, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

Johan26, 

Wat is je eigen mening hierover?

----------


## johan26

Ik denk wel dat het een maatstaf kan zijn om te bepalen of je stress/depressie hebt. 

Bijvoorbeeld: Als je huisarts heeft aangegeven dat stress/depressie waarschijnlijk een rol speelt voor je klachten en dat je zelf zoiets hebt van 'no way, ik heb geen stress/depressie', dat het sporten hierop misschien een antwoord kan geven. Want als je je lusteloos voelt, ff niet lekker in je vel zit, en je gaat sporten en dan merkt dat je tijdens en/of na het sporten je beter voelt, minder of niet lusteloos, dan doet het stofje 'endorfine' veel met je en dan _kan_ (onderliggende) stress/depressie de oorzaak zijn.

----------


## Petra717

maar wat als iemand nou sporten nou nooit at aan heeft gevonden?

----------

